# 12 - 14 Zoll Rad mit Laufrad Option



## Deer_KB1 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
leider hat unser Sohn gerade sein Laufrad (FirstBike) kaputt bekommen. Er hat Anfang Juni Geburtstag und sollte dann ein Fahrrad bekommen. Wahrscheinlich ein Hotrock 12. Cnoc 14 würde nur ganz knapp passen. Jetzt dachte ich mir, ich kaufe ein Rad, das er noch etwas als Laufrad nutzen kann, wenn die Kurbeln abgebaut werden. 
Von der Geometrie weiss  ich aber nicht, ob ein Radl überhaupt als Laufrad zu gebrauchen ist. Könnt Ihr irgendetwas empfehlen? Vielleicht auch Alternativen in 12 oder 14 zoll?
Danke für alle tips, denn das geschrei ist derzeit gross. Tolles Wetter und kein Laufrad.
VG Peter


----------



## Cyborg (26. Februar 2014)

BMW Kidsbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (26. Februar 2014)

Das "Rennrad" von S'cool ist ein kombiniertes Laufrad/Fahrrad mit 14" Reifen, bei dem der Sattel weiter runter geht als bei den meisten 12". Nicht besonders leicht (Gewicht habe ich jetzt nicht da), aber wohl auch nicht schwerer als das Hotrock, die Rücktrittbremse treibt in beiden Fällen das Gewicht und die Anbauteile sind auch in beiden Fällen eher aus Baustahl denn auf Leichtbau getrimmt. Unsere beiden Älteren kamen bisher trotzdem ganz gut damit zurecht, und unser Jüngster wird auch nichts anderes bekommen (gut, ein paar Dinge habe ich verändert, es ist jetzt zumindest etwas leichter).

drehvial


----------



## drehvial (26. Februar 2014)

Anmerkung: BMW Kidsbike und S'cool Rennrad sind identisch


----------



## Deer_KB1 (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,
danke für den Tip. Schaut ganz gut aus. Bestimmt nicht so leicht wie ein Isla aber sehr universell. Hast Du erfahrungen bezüglich der Qualität?


----------



## Deer_KB1 (26. Februar 2014)

Stützräder gibt es dafür nicht oder???


----------



## Y_G (26. Februar 2014)

zu dem BMW hat hier jemand mal was geschrieben, auch wegen Umbau. Mir ist nur im Hinterkopf geblieben, dass ich es sehr schwer fand... 
Wenn das Cnoc14 knappnicht passt, kann man doch bestimmt mit einem Sattel+Kerzenstütze die Zeit überbrücken. Beim Cnoc16 haben einige (wir auch) das so gemacht...


----------



## drehvial (26. Februar 2014)

Stürzräder braucht es meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht. Erst Laufrad und dann Fahrrad, mehr els eine halbe Stunde haben meine nicht gebraucht um fahren zu lernen. Schneller als mit dem Laufrad sind sie zwar erstmal nicht, aber das reicht ja auch für den Anfang.
Was die Qualität betrifft: nicht überragend aber OK, besser als Hotrock 12" oder die kleinen Puky. Wie gesagt, Teilweise Baustahl (z.B. bei Lenker und Vorbau), das ist aber bei den meisten Mitbewerbern nicht anders. Wir werden unseres jetzt dann das fünfte und sechste Jahr nutzen, und es hält gut.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (26. Februar 2014)

@Y__G:	Sattel + Kerzenstütze Zeit überbrücken ?? Wie meinst du das?

@drehvial: Bei unserer Tochter ging es leider nicht so leicht. Die ist auf dem Laufrad mit ewig gerollt ohne Füsse ab zu setzen und hatte auf dem Radl Angst. Beim Buben werden wir es Anfangs auch ohne Stützräder versuchen. Die sind eher für den Notfall.


----------



## Ann (26. Februar 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> Mir ist nur im Hinterkopf geblieben, dass ich es sehr schwer fand...



stimmt, das sind ja bleienten  8,9 kg für so ein kleines rad und für allem vor so kleine zwerge :shock: da ist das 24 zoll von meiner tochter leichter!


----------



## trifi70 (26. Februar 2014)

Vom 12er Hotrock oder Merida 612 Vorderbremse und Kurbel ab, kommste unter 5 kg raus. Geo taugt auch als Laufrad, warum nicht. kritisch ist allein die Sitzhöhe. Die Füße müssen flach auch dem Boden stehen können, ohne dass die Knie durchgedrückt sind. Ca. auf Innenbeinlänge -2cm einstellen. 

Ansonsten: gebrauchtes Puky o.ä. für halben Neupreis aus den Kleinanzeigen und in paar Monaten fürn identischen Preis wieder auf selben Wege verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DianaD80 (26. Februar 2014)

Wir hatten das Rennrad und wir waren nicht sehr glücklich damit. Benjamin saß immer drauf wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein, hatte sehr lange Probleme mit dem anfahren, da er die Knie so hoch hatte, sauschwer noch dazu und mit Rücktritt hatte er immer Angst (bei Angst Beine runter - Crash war vorprogrammiert da bremsen nicht mehr möglich) also wenn das Cnoc (fast) passt würde ich eher das nehmen!


----------



## drehvial (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen

nochmal zum "Rennrad": ich habe das Tretlager etwas nach unten versetzt (die Tretlagereinheit soll eigentlich mit zwei Schrauben im Sattelrohr befestigt werden, eine Schraube reicht aber auch und dann ist das Tretlager gleich 2cm weiter unten). Die niedrigste Sattelhöhe liegt bei 38 cm. Mit ein paar Änderungen (Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker, Pedale, VR-Nabe) wiegt es momentan 7,6 kg, inklusive Hupe und Reelight vorne und hinten. nicht leicht, aber OK. Unter 7kg sollte selbst mit Rücktritt machbar sein.
Rücktritt war für unsere Kinder nie ein Problem, haben sie schnell verstanden, nutzen auch die (im Gegensatz zum Hotrock funktionierende) VR-Bremse. Für mich ist die Frage ob Rücktritt oder nicht keine Glaubensfrage mehr. Funktioniert für Kinder, den Umstieg schaffen sie auch, ich würde sie nicht nehmen, ein großer Fehler ist sie trotzdem nicht...

Dass das Isla im Vergleich zum Rennrad in einer anderen Liga spielt ist auch klar.

drehvial


----------



## michfisch (27. Februar 2014)

BMW als Laufrad 6kg und als Rädchen ca. 8kg. das ist doch ok fürs erste! und schaut auch noch gut aus.
Besser darauf zu warten, das die Nasen von der Insel wieder Bikes versenden.
Mein Tip BMW Kidsbike
Gruss Michael


----------



## Y_G (27. Februar 2014)

6kg als Laufrad ist mehr als unser Cnoc16 komplett... mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## Y_G (27. Februar 2014)

@Deer_KB1: wir haben eine Sattelstütze mit Sattel aus einem Puky Laufrad ins Cnoc16 verpflanzt. Damit kommt man ca. 2 cm weiter runter. Bei uns fehlte halt ein Stückchen an der Innenbeinlänge. Wir lagen ~3 cm unter der Isla Empfehlung. So hat das dann aber gepasst. Nach 3-4 Monaten habe ich dann wieder auf einen normalen Sattel umgerüstet.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Februar 2014)

Weise nochmal drauf hin, dass die Isla-Empfehlung der IBL fürs Radeln gilt und für Umbau auf Laufrad noch etwas abzuziehen ist, schätze 2-3 cm. Genau nachgemessen habe ich nicht.

Den Umbau mit Puky-Sattel haben wir auch schon durchgeführt, allerdings am Funtrailer, so konnte Ella mit etwas über 3 Jahren schon auf dem 20" Trailer mitfahren. Kurbel entsprechend angepasst und Füße natürlich weit vom Boden weg. Da sie damit nicht anfahren musste, war das aber egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

